# Correct parts placement `65 tri-power



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking for some detailed underhood pics or the correct location to mount the washer bottle and the original coil on a `65 tri-power car. My car`s aways had an aftermarket mallery coil and I`d like it to look original.
I thought the washer bottle mounted on the passanger side of the radiator on the core support, but there are no holes there to mount it, I just wanna be sure before I drill new ones. Also need to locate a correct `65 tri-power coil bracket and I`m not having too much luck.
Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a 65


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, that confirms where I thought the washer bottle went, but I don`t see a coil. :/


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Those pictures are from ultimateGTO, I'll look in the resto books tomorrow when I get to the shop.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Randy, you`ve been a great help throughout my restoration, I very much appreciate it. 

*edit* Looking at both those heater hose brackets at the right front head, they both appear to be bent 90* backwards so it`s holding the hose parallel with the head, my bracket has always been straight and kicks the hose more away from the motor, should I bend it and shorten the heater hose so it looks more like those two you can see in the pics above?

*edit*edit* I got it straightened out, or bent I should say, looks better too. Got the washer bottle mounted and the hose routed to the pump. Bought a bunch of the correct little plastic straps.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

According to my 64-72 resto guide the coil should be mounted on the back of the passenger head with a 6 inch ground strap attaching the bracket to the fire wall. The correct bracket number for 65 is 1964715 and here is a link to the picture from the book.

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/1358/p1010005qa6.jpg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome Randy! The coil bracket I have is going to work back there and I even have the correct ground strap shown in the pic. Thanks again!


----------

